# Photo Tourney - Food



## Ramodkk

'Nuff said. Anything that's normally edible to the human race.

Playing this tournament is simple:

A photo tournament involves 11 participants (maximum). The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference. 

After 11 participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made in the Off Topic section with a poll to vote on the pictures. 

The winner will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Some Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.

Tournaments will have 4 days of voting.


----------



## Fatback

This is the only one I have.

http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/1281/donutwithsprinkles2.jpg


----------



## Justin

it's a blueberry cheesecake.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I have nothing right now


----------



## MBGraphics

Non-Americans wont appreciate this one as much 

http://www.m-b-photos.com/People/Family-Friends/4th-of-July/IMG0407/948356658_iABmR-XL.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

MBGraphics said:


> Non-Americans wont appreciate this one as much
> 
> http://www.m-b-photos.com/People/Family-Friends/4th-of-July/IMG0407/948356658_iABmR-XL.jpg



For a second I thought you said North Americans won't get this" lol


----------



## MBGraphics

Hahahahaha I actually lol'ed when I read that! Thanks for the good laugh Voyagerfan99 hahaha


----------



## dark_angel

Chocolate pancake with extras


----------



## speedyink

dark_angel said:


> Chocolate pancake with extras



Is that really just a patty of chocolate?

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs37/i/2008/280/1/7/Tomatoes_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## dark_angel

speedyink said:


> Is that really just a patty of chocolate?
> 
> Its an actual chocolate pancake with chocolate icecream, whipped cream and hot fudge and chocolate flacks.


----------



## speedyink

hmm...excuse my ignorance but what is a chocolate pancake?


----------



## MBGraphics

Lol it's just a regular pancake but instead of being made of say buttermilk, it's chocolate 

That looks freakin delicious BTW lol


----------



## speedyink

MBGraphics said:


> Lol it's just a regular pancake but instead of being made of say buttermilk, it's chocolate
> 
> That looks freakin delicious BTW lol



Oh, so my original theory was right.  Sounds very sweet, lol.


----------



## Calibretto

http://piq.nu/LFpQ.jpg


----------



## Quiltface

is that a peanut butter m&m?


----------



## Calibretto

Quiltface said:


> is that a peanut butter m&m?


Pretty sure it's a regular M&M. That's all I buy.


----------



## MBGraphics

Lol "peanut butter M&M's" are actually called Recees Pieces, those things are really good


----------



## Ramodkk

4 moar!


----------



## Calibretto

MBGraphics said:


> Lol "peanut butter M&M's" are actually called Recees Pieces, those things are really good



There are, in fact, "Peanut Butter M&M's"


----------



## MBGraphics

No way!?!? I MUST try them! hahahaha


----------



## Quiltface

Yeah reeses pieces and PB M&Ms taste very different.  I could do a blind taste test and nail it 10 out of 10.


----------



## Geoff

Quiltface said:


> Yeah reeses pieces and PB M&Ms taste very different.  I could do a blind taste test and nail it 10 out of 10.


The first taste like Reese's and the second take like chocolate covered peanut butter.


----------



## Egon

I'm going to take a picture in a few hours... So no early starting.

Edit:




My SD card started to suck. :[ That is the best one I could get.


----------



## MBGraphics

I would go ahead and throw it up tonight if I were you, gives some people a chance to get theirs in, but wont keep us waiting forever.. There are 8, sounds good enough to me, guess not that many people are that interested in these tournys anymore 

It's been a week and we only have 8, I remember when we would get all 11 spots filled with at least 2-3 more wanting in the SAME DAY these things were put up!


----------



## dark_angel

its a pity. I'm just getting into photography and these tourneys are great.


----------



## MBGraphics

Agreed, but, what can ya do?


----------



## Quiltface

lemonlime


----------



## dark_angel

yeh not much you can do


----------



## Justin

maybe in the next tourney there should be an alloted time when people should post their photos. like once the thread is created we have 3 or 4 days to post an entry just so we don't let the other wait, then close the thread and put up the voting thread.

just my two cents.


----------



## MBGraphics

I'm all for that because all this waiting is getting old to be honest. Back in the day we would fill the tourney up within about 3 days MAX and already have to poll up, now it seems like we spend more time waiting then anything. Then on top of that, we have to wait for somebody to start the new tourny and lately it's been taking WAY to long, before we would have new tourneys up within 2-3 days MAX after the last one ended, now it seems like everybody takes their time, and it usually ends up being about a week.

I'm not bagging on anybody here (just want to make that clear ) I just really enjoy these tourneys and hate waiting. And I'm not the kind of person to just take charge and put it up myself because I know I'm not the boss around here, so I don't like to act like it.


----------



## fastdude

I love fatbacks. I haven't got a decent camera to enter any of these


----------



## MBGraphics

I really hate hearing everybody without a professional level camera saying that...

You don't need an amazing camera to get good composition or a good photo in general. It just needs patients, time and the will to learn.

Go find some food in your house, and take a few photos, pick your favorite one, and enter it.

Worst case scenario: You don't win, but will possibly get some pointers or suggestions.

GO!


----------



## Quiltface

yeah like mine... i personally just thought it was funny.


----------



## Fatback

MBGraphics said:


> I really hate hearing everybody without a professional level camera saying that...
> 
> You don't need an amazing camera to get good composition or a good photo in general. It just needs patients, time and the will to learn.
> 
> Go find some food in your house, and take a few photos, pick your favorite one, and enter it.
> 
> Worst case scenario: You don't win, but will possibly get some pointers or suggestions.
> 
> GO!



+1

I used a cheap $60 P&S for the longest of time until I got an SLR-Like(Fujifilm S1500) which is what the picture I entered was taken with. A camera is just a tool, the photos come from the photographer. Yes I better camera will give you more options, and better quality photos, but it's the subject, composition, and mood of the photos that is important, Not how good it looks.


----------



## dark_angel

Maybe we could get someone to be in charge of doing these and polls if their isn't a specific person already?


----------



## MBGraphics

Well how it has worked in the past is whoever wins a tourney creates a new one, then has to put up the poll once the positions have been filled. BUT, with the way things have been, I would be all for having a designated person to put up polls, and just have the winner put up a new theme within 2 days or the "poll maker" makes the new theme.

It would be a lot smoother that way. Anyone else thing this is a good idea? If we have a majority ruling we could start doing it that way.


----------



## speedyink

That sounds cool with me.  Would definitely keep it from grinding to a halt from time to time.


----------



## MBGraphics

Exactly. I would be more than happy to do it if nobody else wants to, I have time.. Usually


----------



## vroom_skies

I'm all for it.
The main reason we had it setup this way was so that the winner got to choose the theme. If they still have that privilege, then I'm all for a faster means to getting the tournaments moving.

Thanks for bringing it up :good:


----------



## Ramodkk

I agree. Who's up for manager position? hehe


----------



## MBGraphics

Yeah I love the idea of having everybody that wins to have a chance to choose their own favorite themes and such, but if it's going to take them more than a few days to do so, it's unfair to the rest of the contestants (IMO).


----------



## dark_angel

I'm happy to if no one did as I always have time and access to forums to do so. I agree it is good to have the winners choose theme.


----------

